# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #6886 Slapper, Παγκράτι

## slapper

Ας κάνω την αρχή και εγώ....  ::   ::  

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε
Εχει γίνει σε πρώτη φάση η τοποθέτηση του ιστου και σκοπός είναι να βγεί ενα link σε a προς acoul+ ενα access point οπου πρόκειται να συνδεθεί ο anticklimatix για αρχή.
Ελπίζω βάζοντας το post να ενδιαφερθεί κανένας αλλος παγκρατιώτης στην περιοχή πισω απο καλιμμάρμαρο και πλατεία βαρνάβα που είναι νεκρά γενικά!!!
Δοκιμαστικά λειτουργεί το access point με ssid awmn-6886-b οποτε αν υπάρχει εκει έξω κανένας γείτονας ας κάνει scan!!!!Αντε για το παγκράτι!!!!  ::   :: 

Προς το παρόν το λινκ με acoul δέν εχει υλοποιηθεί και είναι υπο μελέτη καθώς είμαι σε μονοκατοικία και θέλει αρκετή καλλιτεχνία για να βγεί το link...  ::   :: 


Ο εξοπλισμός προς το παρόν ειναι grid pacific 28db, omni pacific 9db, δύο καρτούλες cm9,cm6 + ταρατσοpc(p3-886,128mb ram) με μικρομπρίκι...

===========================
Links :

*BB1* : *Anticlimatix* essid : awmn-957-6886
*BB2* : *Acoul* essid : awmn-3298-6886

*Access point* essid :awmn-6886-AP
Channel : 2462 DHCP enable
================================
edit : Services

*Web server* : 
http://www.slapper.awmn internet : http://slapper.dyndns.org:8888
*Audio streaming*
http://jinzora.slapper.awmn internet: http://jinzora-slapper.dyndns.org/
*Gallery* : 
http://gallery.slapper.awmn internet : http://gallery-slapper.dyndns.org
*statistics* : 
http://mrtg.slapper.awmn internet : http://slapper.dyndns.org/mrtg
http://munin.slapper.awmn internet : http://slapper.dyndns.org/munin
*Ftp server* : 
ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn internet : ftp://slapper.dyndns.org(για access pm)
*Proxy server*
10.2.94.10, port 8080
Για τους αλλους proxy που βρίσκονται στο awmn proxy mesh βάζετε :


```
#slapper cache_peer 10.2.94.10 sibling 8080 3130 no-digest
```

*Dns server (awmn+inet)*
10.2.94.10

=================================

----------


## dti

Με τον metero που είναι ψηλά στον Προφήτη Ηλία έχεις μιλήσει;

----------


## slapper

Με το metero οχι δέν έχω μιλήσει.Αν και μεταξύ μας δύσκολα να γίνει κάτι λόγο μορφολογίας του εδάφους,οι γνωστές ανηφόρες κατηφόρες του παγκρατίου!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## chrisdef2000

O metero απ’ όσο ξέρω είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε να πάιρνει και το Παγκράτι μπρος!!!  ::

----------


## slapper

Αντε να δούμε!!!!!!

----------


## slapper

acoul-slapper

----------


## slapper

Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες σκόπεύσης-υλοποίησης του link acoul-slapper!!Τα πραγματα είναι δύσκολα αλλα θα τα καταφέρουμε που θα μας πάει..  ::   ::  
Ο επιμένων νικά!!!

Παγκρατιώτες Παγκρατώτησες η omni συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί κανονικά!!Κάντε scan!!!

ssid:awmn-6886-b
frequency:2467

Αντε νε εισχωρήσει το awmn στα ενδότερα του Παγκρατίου!!!

----------


## chrisdef2000

Να ρωτήσω κάτι o άσχετος ?Εμένα η κάρτα μου (cisco 350 minipci) στις manual ρυθμίσεις έχει από το κανάλι 1 μεχρι το 11(2462 mhz).Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να σε κάνω λήψη μιας και εκπέμπεις στα 2467 mhz?

----------


## dti

Μάλλον όχι...  ::  
Ή θα πάρεις άλλη κάρτα με τα ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια ή πρέπει να "κατέβει" ο slapper σε κάποιο από τα 11 κανάλια που έχει η κάρτα σου.

----------


## chrisdef2000

ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## slapper

Πες το και έγινε!!!! το κατέβασα στο 2447ghz..  ::   ::  

Αλήθεια πού είσαι παγκρατι??Δεν θα είναι εύκολο να με πίασεις λογικά γιατι είμαι μονοκατοικία και με έχουν ζώσει οι πολυκοτοικίες!!Αλλα give a try και βλέπουμε..  ::   ::

----------


## chrisdef2000

Πλατειά Μεσολογγίου από μπαλκόνι 4ου ορόφου. Με ένα άλλο utility(Cisco aironet site survey ) έχει κάτι αναλαμπές στιγμιαίες αλλά σε εμφανίζει σαν ch 6 Πάω να ψάξω με την κεραία για κάτι καλλίτερο μετά την αλλαγή σου και τα ξανάλεμε .

----------


## chrisdef2000

τπτ καλλίτερο Μια απο τα ίδια.

----------


## slapper

::   ::  

Ειμαι σε χάλια σημείο ρε γάμωτο ασε για να εχουμε επαφή λογικά επρεπε να είχα κανεναν πύργο 15 μετρα...

----------


## chrisdef2000

Έχουν τελειώσει τα φράγκα και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω εξοπλισμό για να ανέβω ταράτσα .Παρόλα αυτά άμα δεις το οπτικό πεδίο μου προς την μεριά σου θα πάθεις πλάκα .Το θέμα είναι ότι υπάρχει έστω και αυτό το ίχνος για να χαιρόμαστε για το μέλλον .  ::

----------


## slapper

Ειπαμε η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία!!!Αν έχεις πάντως καλή θέα πρέπει να το εκμεταλευτούμε..Μπορούμε έστω να δανειζόμασταν εξοπλισμό για κάποιο scan!Αν θές σε δύο βδομάδες περίπου το κανονίζουμε!!
Κάτσε να γίνει και το link με τον acoul αν ανεβεί η ψυχολογία και φύγαμε...  ::   ::

----------


## chrisdef2000

Μάλλον επειδή μάζεψαν τα σκουπίδια από τους δρόμους (δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς) έχω συνδεθεί τώρα μαζί σου 1 παρά 20 το βράδυ
Signal strength –82 dbm
Noise level –90 dbm
Signal to noise ratio 11 dbm
Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσει αλλά είναι πολύ όμορφο να το βλέπεις

----------


## slapper

nice!!!!Σε δύο βδομάδες που θα είμαι πιο χαλαρός θα οργανωθούμε...  ::   ::  Κάτσε να γίνει και το λινκ με τον acoul και μετά ποιος μας κρατάει!!!  ::   ::  

Αν συνδεθείς πάντως στην omni θα είσαι ο δεύτερος μαζί με τον anticlimatix!!!
Ποιος τη χάρη μου με το καλημέρα να έχω τέτοια ρέντα!!!!!

Είδομεν....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Τα if θα είναι κάτω λόγο πάσχα για αυτο αν μήν κάνετε τσάμπα scan!!!  ::   ::  
Απο εβδομάδα θά επανέλθω δριμύτερος για την υλοποίηση του link acoul-slapper!!!!!!!!

----------


## DiTz

Βλέπεις προς τον ΟΤΕ στον Προφήτη Ηλία;;;
Λογικά μετά το καλοκαίρι θα επεκταθώ εκεί σε πολύ ψηλό κτήριο με πολή καλή θέα...

Είναι στην Μελισσού είναι αν την ξέρεις...
Δες και στο wind...
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8681

----------


## chrisdef2000

Βρε deos24 δεν μετακομίζεις πιο γρήγορα και να βοηθήσουμε και εμείς στο κουβάλημα  ::

----------


## slapper

xexe!!! όπως λέει και ο φίλτατος chrisdef2000 δεν μετακομίζεις να σώσεις το έρημο παγκράτι..  ::   ::  

deos24 μακάρι να με βλέπεις!!!Εκει που λες πως θα μετακομίσεις είναι καλό σημείο καθως είσαι αρκετά ψηλά οποτέ μπορει να γινουν ωραία πραγματάκια!!!!

Υπόψην πως το κόλπο είναι και ο anticklimatix που έχει αρκετά καλή θέα και μελοντικά τον ενδιαφέρει να επεκταθεί.Προς το παρόν θα συνδεθεί στην Omni μου μόλις καταφέρω το Link με τον acoul.

----------


## DiTz

Λοιπόν!
Το σπίτι υπάρχει έκει, οπότε αν βγαίνει λινκ με το σπιτι ψηλά στον βύρωνα που μένω τώρα, μέχρι τέλος ιουνίου θα έχω στήσει στην ταράτσα και χωρίς να έχω μετακομίσει!!!
Υπομονή κανα μήνα να ξεμπλέξω με διαβάσματα κτλ!

----------


## slapper

Ok είμαστε σε αναμένα κάρβουνα!!!!Περιμένουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Τo link μρ τον acoul είναι γεγονός!!!!!!!!!Και συνεχίζουμε ολοταχώς για το δέυτερο λινκ με τον anticklimatix!!!

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και πάλι στον acoul για όλα!!!

Η omni συνεχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικά οποτε γείτονες σας περιμένω!!!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο! Είναι σημαντικό να βγαίνουν links σε "δύσκολες" ταράτσες και μάλιστα σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός κόμβων του awmn.

----------


## slapper

Και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε και άλλο ενα κατευθυντικο!!!!ΟΧΙ μονο ομνι!

----------


## acoul

Το νέο αίμα είναι το αύριο του δικτύου ... !!

----------


## slapper

Ετσι....
Τι και αν είμαστε σε μονοκατοικίες και μας έχουν ζώσει τα τσιμέντα,ο επιμένων νικά!!!!Παγκράτι ολε...

Ενημερώνω οτι το access point εκπέμπει στα 2432 με ssid awmn-6886!!  ::   ::

----------


## durutti

Συντροφοι Παγκρατιωτες γεια σας!
Απορω αληθεια πως δεν βλεπετε το 6696 που σε κατι φασεις το βλεπει μεχρι και το λαπτοπ μου απο τον 3ο οροφο του σπιτιου!

Κατα τ'αλλα να ρωτησω κατι ψιλοασχετο μπορω να κανω scan με router-modem της netgear (το δωρο της οτενετ ντε!) το οποιο πιστευω θα ναι πιο δυνατο απο την καρτα του λαπτοπ?

----------


## slapper

Χαιρετώ το παγκρατίωτη!!!
Απο οτι είδα στο wind βρίσκεσαι απέναντι ακριβώς απο τον κόμβο 6696 που είναι ο alexa.Οπότε είναι πολυ λογικό να τον πιάνεις.Εγω είμαι σε δύσκολη ταράτσα(+τις ανηφόρες κατηφόρες του παγκρατίου) και δυστυχώς δεν πίανω πολλά πράγματα.Επικοινώνισε με τον alexa έχει access point και φαντάζομαι θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς άνετα!!!

Οσον αφορά το δεύτερο, scan θα κάνεις καλύτερο αν και το ιδανικό για να πιάσεις όσα πιο πολλά μπορέις είναι με εξωτερική κεραία.
 ::

----------


## durutti

thanks για τη γρηγορη απαντηση!
θελει μεγαλη ιστορια να πεισω τους κατοικους της πολυκατοικιας να με αφησουν να βαλω κεραια και μαλιστα με καλωδιο που θα κρεμεται στην προσοψη..
γι αυτο πρεπει να σιγουρευτω πρωτα...
επισης ειμαι νεος στα δικτυα (αλλα εχω παρει μια επαφη) αλλα εντελως ασχετως στα ηλεκτρονικα!!! διαβαζω 2 χρονια τωρα τα Plug me in και δεν μπορω να πω πως εχω καταλαβει παρα ελαχιστα.

Ρωτησα για το modem-router γιατι το netstumbler που χρησιμοποιω για το scannarisma δεν το δειχνει ως επιλογη μηπως ξερεις πως να το κανω.

----------


## dti

Το netstumbler δεν βλέπει εξωτερικές συσκευές. Χρειάζεται κάποια κάρτα PCMCIA / PCI / miniPCI.

----------


## slapper

Οπως σου είπε και ο dti..  ::  

Και κάτι άσχετο,ετοιμάζεται και ο server σιγά σιγά για αρχή θα στηθεί ένας ftp και το jinzora για streaming και downloading κυρίως jazz,fusion-jazz μούσικη για τους fan του είδους!!!!!

Και ελπίζω να υπάρχει συνέχεια..  ::   ::

----------


## durutti

υπαρχει αλλο αντιστοιχο για σκαναρισμα?

----------


## slapper

Απο όσο ξέρω όχι.Δεν είμαι και ειδικός βέβαια...  ::  
Γένικα όλα τα προγράματα όπως το Netstumber,kismet θέλουν PCMCIA / PCI / miniPCI..

----------


## slapper

O server είναι έτοιμος και απο αύριο θα είναι 24/7 ανοικτός!!!
Προς το παρών 
ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn(incoming φάκελος για upload) ftp με δίαφορα καλούδια και 
http://www.slapper.awmn/jinzora με jinzora για streaming..Πρός το παρών μόνο jazz,fusion μουσική για τους fans του είδους(ελπίζω να υπάρχει κανένας στο awmn...  ::   ::  )

Και θα στρωθώ για υλοποίηση και αλλων υπηρέσιων...
Μάθε παιδι μου γράματα όπως λέει και ο φίλτατος acoul αλλιως πώς να στηθούν οι υπηρεσίες ...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Καλής ποιότητας νέο αίμα θα έλεγα ...  ::

----------


## slapper

Server is up!!!!
Για το jinzora το username είναι awmn,awmn1 έως awmn3 και τα pass αντοίστοιχα.  ::

----------


## slapper

Anticlimatix is up!!!!!
Συνδέθηκε με επιτυχία στην καταχωνιασμένη απο στις πολυκατοικίες omni μου...  ::   :: 

Aλλα είπαμε ο επιμένων νικα!!!

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε Μπραβο! Και παμε για βουρ για κι'αλλα λινκ!  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μετά από 2 χρόνια είμαι πάλι ONLINE!!! Τι ευτυχία είναι αυτή!!! χιχιχι  ::

----------


## slapper

Εγίνε κύριε pathfinder θά το έχουμε υπόψη μας!!!!!!
Θα βάλω και εγω κανα πύργο 50 μέτρα για να βγώ πιο ψηλά απο τίς ανηφόρες του παγκρατίου...  ::   ::   :: 

Η μια μπουλντόζα να τα γρεμίσω όλα τριγύρω...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Μίλτο, αποτελείς ζωντανό παράδειγμα για το: υπομονή και επιμονή !!

----------


## slapper

Ετσι είναι ο επιμένων νικά!!!Τωρα να πώ πάμε για αλλά δέν είναι και οτι πιο εφικτό αλλα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  ::   ::  

Ενδέχεται απλώς να πέσει αλλος ένας φίλος πάνω στην omni!!Alex ενδέχεται να χρειαστώ την βοηθειά σου για το scan..  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Εγίνε κύριε pathfinder θά το έχουμε υπόψη μας!!!!!!
> Θα βάλω και εγω κανα πύργο 50 μέτρα για να βγώ πιο ψηλά απο τίς ανηφόρες του παγκρατίου...   
> 
> Η μια μπουλντόζα να τα γρεμίσω όλα τριγύρω...


Για τα γκρεμίσματα ειμαι μεσα και εγω.  ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::

----------


## vaglan

> Ενδέχεται απλώς να πέσει αλλος ένας φίλος πάνω στην omni!!Alex ενδέχεται να χρειαστώ την βοηθειά σου για το scan.. Laughing Laughing


Ελπίζω να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον φίλτατο Slapper..

----------


## anticlimatix

Από σήμερα λειτουργεί το ftp μου στο ftp://10.2.94.50. Σύντομα ελπίζω να γίνεται και σύνδεση μέσω Domain. Πάντως ρίξτε μια ματιά. Υπάρχουν για κατέβασμα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πραγματάκια  ::  Υπάρχουν σχέδια και για άλλες υπηρεσίες στο εγγύς μέλλον.. Βλέπουμε!

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::  

Ζήτω η παγκρατάρα!!!!Ευγε anticlimatix  ::   ::  
Και οι νέες υπηρεσίες σύντομα κοντά σας!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Κάθισα όλο το βράδυ κι έχω στήσει δοκιμαστικά έναν web server με mirrors κάποιον σελίδων από internet. Αν έχετε όρεξη δοκιμάστε να μπείτε να μου πείτε αν παίζει καλά. Σίγουρα πάντως θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας κάποια στιγμή γιατι στα mirrors έχω κολλήσει σε ένα σημείο στο apache. Προς το παρόν καλημέρα σας και για μένα καληνύχτα! (όλο το βράδυ έπαιζα με τον apache βλέπετε!)  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Προς το παρόν καλημέρα σας και για μένα καληνύχτα! (όλο το βράδυ έπαιζα με τον apache βλέπετε!)


  ::   ::   ::  

Ο server μου θα είναι down(Αμα τα σκαλίζεις...  ::  ) Ελπίζω το βραδάκι να είναι πάλι πάνω!!!

----------


## slapper

Ο server ειναι ακόμα down!!!!
Ax βρε ubuntu τι μας κάνεις....  ::   ::   ::  
Αμα είσαι άσχετος και τα σκαλίζεις αυτα γίνονται!!Παμε για format..  ::

----------


## chrisdef2000

Δανείστηκα από τον φίλο μου τον Τασούλη μια 9αμετρη προέκταση καλωδίου και πρόσθεσα σε αυτήν άλλα 3 μέτρα που είχα(LMR-400 COAXIAL) Σύνολο 12 μέρα για να ανεβάσω την κεραία μου στην ταράτσα. Συνδέθηκα στον alexa awmn-6696. Χωρίς να ψάξω και πολύ εχω τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία.
Signal strength –68dbm 55%
Noise level -95dbm 95%
Signal to noise 27dbm 55%
Πάντως μου λύθηκε η μεγάλη μου απορία σε σχέση με το μεγάλο καλώδιο. Το πείραμα πέτυχε με 12 μέτρα καλώδιο σε μία Φεριμεξ 60 στρογγυλή και την κάρτα μου cisco 350 minipci .Να ευχαριστήσω τον alexa γιατί τον έχω ταλαιπωρήσει πολύ με τις ερωτήσεις μου και τις απορίες μου. Είμαι πλέον συνδεδεμένος μετά από 3 μήνες. 
Για το Παγκράτι ρε γμτο.

----------


## slapper

Εύγε!!!!!!!!!!!
Ετσι να ανεβαίνει το παγκρατι σιγα σιγα....
Ο επιμένων νικα!!!  ::   :: 
Και απο εμένα ενα μπράβο στον alexa γιατι έκανε την αρχή στο come back του παγκρατίου!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Μπράβο φίλε μας! Επιτέλους το Παγκράτι αποκτάει νέα πνοή! Εγώ 2 χρόνια τώρα προσπαθούσα να μπω και τελικά βρέθηκαν κάποιοι άγιοι άνθρωποι όπως ο slapper,o alexa κι o Acoul (Ozonet) και μας έβγαλαν από τις "γούβες" του Παγκρατίου!! Να είστε καλά παιδιά!!!

----------


## slapper

Server is up!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Επειδη δεν είδα κίνηση στο jinzora μου και δεν βλέπω πολλούς fans της jazz είπα να το πλουτίσω και με άλλες κατηγορίες!!!

Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...40g σας περιμένουν ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

χαιρετώ!!! Μένω πάνω ακριβώς απο το 3ο δημοτικό σχολείο στο Παγκράτι (κοντά στην πλατεία βαρνάβα) σχεδόν πίσω απο το καλλιμάρμαρο. Εκανα ένα scan τυχαία με το pda σήμερα με το που ήρθα σπίτι (φοιτητής βλέπετε, επέστρεψα για την γιορτή μου) και έπιασα το 6886 με αρκετά καλό σήμα απο το μπαλκόνι μου! (3ος όροφος αλλά αρκετά ψηλά) Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως απο το ίδιο σημείο δέν το βρήκα με το laptop...

Θα προσπαθήσω να μείνω συνδεδεμένος όσο περισσότερο γίνεται και θα σας ενημερώσω τι ip θα πάρω. ελπίζω να παίζει dhcp!

----------


## slapper

::   ::  Εχείς pm για τίς λεπτομέρειες

Για τα υπόλοιπα δοκιμάσε να διαβάσεις στο forum κάποια πραγματάκια.Ξεκίνα απο εδώ http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf

Επίσης βάλε το στίγμα σου στο WIND http://wind.awmn.net/

Και οτι θές έδω είμαι να σε βοηθήσω!!

----------


## Ventrix

Mac Address SSID WEP

00409640F33C	micro-R	AP	On
00A0C58ECCC8	ZYXEL	AP On
000B6B4CDB92	awmn-6886 AP Off
000FB53E3A10	NETGEAR	AP On
0012A9D5522E	microd	AP	On
00026F3A88F6	wgs2	AP Off
0040964146A4	micro-R	AP	On
0014BFC5AA7E	anacleto AP	On

Ορίστε τι πιάνω απο ταράτσα  ::

----------


## slapper

ΟΚ τι σήμα πίανεις το awmn-6886?

----------


## Ventrix

απο την ταράτσα το έπιασα και με -83, -80 στην καλύτερη.
απο το μπαλκόνι -89 1 στις 6 φορές που έκανα σκαν.

Ορίστε οι photos που σου είπα. Είμαι ακριβώς πίσω απο το καλλιμάρμαρο, πάνω απο το 3ο δημοτικό. Είμαστε 1 τετράγωνο απόσταση...

http://nwn.nsdc.gr/downloads/photos/

Απο μερικές θα καταλάβεις που βρήσκομαι γιατι μερικά σημεία δεν μπορεί να τα δεί κανένας αν δεν είναι σε πολυκατοικία στο τετράγωνο.

----------


## slapper

Λογικά είναι μια χαρά τα πράγματα όντως είμαστε πολυ κοντά!!Αν θες κανονίζουμε μια μέρα να έρθω απο την ταράτσα σου μια βόλτα να τα δούμε επι τόπού και να τα πούμε..  ::   ::  

Οποτε μπορέις πάρε με τηλέφωνο..  ::

----------


## Ventrix

Λογικά θα ξανακατέβω αθήνα μετά την εξεταστική. θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω και τον εξοπλισμό που έχω στην ναύπακτο για δοκιμές  :: 

αντε και καλά links!

----------


## slapper

ok..  ::   ::  Τα λέμε απο κοντά τοτε όταν κατέβεις!!

----------


## anticlimatix

οΟ!! Κι άλλος γείτονας!! Τέλεια! Εγώ φίλε ventrix, μένω ακριβώς στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας: 100_0999!!! Με τον Slapper έχω σήμα στα -62 με -68db... Λογικά εσύ πρέπει να έχεις αρκετά καλύτερο αν το ψάξεις. Όταν επιστρέψεις από εξεταστική ενημέρωσε μας οπωσδήποτε να κάνουμε δοκιμές! CU!!

----------


## slapper

Αναβάθμιση του server σε Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake 
εδω και κάποιες ώρες!!!!!!!!!
Ολα δείχνουν να λειτουργουν κανονικά!!!!!  ::   ::  

Υπενθυμίζω οτι το 6.06 είναι beta ακόμα αλλά αναμένεται
μέσα ιουνίου!!!

Οσοι θέλετε να κάνετε dist-upgrade αρκεί να 
βάλετε τα παρακάτω στο source list σας!!!!




```
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted

deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted

deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe

deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted

deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe

deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse

deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
```

Κατόπιν



```
apt-get update
```



```
apt-get dist-upgrade
```

----------


## acoul

Δύναμη !!

----------


## slapper

Και συνεχίζουμε!!!!  ::   ::  

Απο εβδομάδα αρχίζουν πειράματα σε ενα παλίο pc για στήσιμο voyage!!
Μόλις ξεψαρώσουμε θα γίνει εγκατάσταση στο κανονικό router...  ::   ::  

Alex μπορεί να σε χρειαστώ!!!!!!
Και μια γρήγορη ερώτηση,έχεις δοκιμάσει να στήσεις το voyage σε pcaki??
Είναι ενα p3 με asus motherboard με intel chipset + 128mb compact flash
Απο οσο είδα στο site του voyage λέει για υποστήριξη x86 αρχιτεκτονικής!!

----------


## pathfinder

> Και συνεχίζουμε!!!!   
> 
> Απο εβδομάδα αρχίζουν πειράματα σε ενα παλίο pc για στήσιμο voyage!!
> Μόλις ξεψαρώσουμε θα γίνει εγκατάσταση στο κανονικό router...   
> 
> Alex μπορεί να σε χρειαστώ!!!!!!
> Και μια γρήγορη ερώτηση,έχεις δοκιμάσει να στήσεις το voyage σε pcaki??
> Είναι ενα p3 με asus motherboard με intel chipset + 128mb compact flash
> Απο οσο είδα στο site του voyage λέει για υποστήριξη x86 αρχιτεκτονικής!!


Ο P3 ειναι χ86 αρχιτεκτονική οποτε δεν νομιζω να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα...αντε ορμα το μην το φοβασαι  ::  Θα ετοιμάσω και εγω κατι σε λιγο...  ::

----------


## slapper

Το ξέρω αλλα λεώ μπας και παίζει τίποτα!!!
Ετοιμάσου για open source-linux καλούδια φίλε mik..  ::   ::  
Αν και εσυ είσαι freebsdakias...  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Το ξέρω αλλα λεώ μπας και παίζει τίποτα!!!
> Ετοιμάσου για open source-linux καλούδια φίλε mik..   
> Αν και εσυ είσαι freebsdakias...


δεν ξερω τελικα μπορει να παίξει και σε debian...είδωμεν!

----------


## acoul

Το Voyage παίζει μια χαρά και σε ταρατσο-PC και υπάρχει και support άμεσα σε ότι χρειαστεί !!  ::

----------


## slapper

Αύριο ο ρούτερ θά είναι κάτω λόγο αλλάγης OS απο mikrotik σε voyage-ozonet οπότε και ο κόμβος θα είναι Off.
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε και το απογευματάκι να είμαστε πάλι up!!!!

Εκ της διευθύνσεως....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Αφού δεν το δίνουν οι παλιοί το καλό παράδειγμα ας το δώσει το νέο αίμα, το μέλλον του δικτύου εξάλλου βρίσκεται στα χέρια τους !!

----------


## slapper

δυστυχως δέν τα καταφέραμε και επανήλθε το mikrotik στο ρουτερ...  ::   ::  

Πηγα να κάνω ενα ποτ πουρι απο το tutorial της koki και με madwifi-ng και τα έκανα σαλάτα...  ::   ::  

Αμα είσαι άσχετος αυτα παθαίνεις...
anyway οι προσπάθεις θα συνεχιστουν σε δοκιμαστικό pcaki...

Επίσης ενημερώνω οτι αύριο θα μπούν ανεμιστήρια στο σερβεράκο να πάρει λίγο αέρα γιατι ψήνεται μέσα στο δώμα!!

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Μίλτο keep up !!

----------


## slapper

Μπήκαν και τα ανεμιστήρια!!!! 
οι σκληροί δροσίζονται αρκετά τωρα!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Μπήκε και αλλο pc (p2-400) στο δωμα που εκτελεί χρέη dns-caching 
και proxy-squid για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο (ήθελαν και τα αδέλφια τις 
πολυτέλειες του awmn δεν τους έφτανε η dsl...  ::   ::  )

Anyway όταν αναβαθμιστεί και η dsl θα κοιτάξω ο proxy να μπει
στο AWMN Proxy Mesh Project!!!

----------


## acoul

!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Mpravo Slapper!!! Ta spas  ::  ::  ::  ::  Keep up the good work  ::

----------


## slapper

Εγινε αλλαγη στο routing του κόμβου με quagga!!!!

Ας είναι καλά ο Acinonyx και τα ωραία πραγματάκια που βγάζει!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Καλό καλοκαίρι....  ::   ::   ::  

Ο κόμβος μπαίνει στον αυτόματο, τσεκάραμε λίγο τον
ιστό και τα σχετικά…...ελπίζω όλα να δουλεύουν καλά!!!!!
ραντεβού σε 13 μέρες περίπου....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

καλές βουτιές σε πελάγη ευτυχίας !!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Γειά! Από χθες έχει πέσει το link slapper-acoul. Αν μπορείτε, ρίξτε μια ματιά. THX  ::

----------


## acoul

Όλα καλά από ότι βλέπω. Το πρόβλημα ήταν από τη μεριά του OZOnet σε ένα upgrade είχε ξεχαστεί μια παράμετρος για τον καινούργιο madwifi-ng driver. Fixed.

----------


## acoul

> Γειά! Από χθες έχει πέσει το link slapper-acoul. Αν μπορείτε, ρίξτε μια ματιά. THX


Αν αποφασίσεις να βγάλεις μια δεύτερη διέξοδο προς το AWMN από τον slapper θα έχεις όση βοήθεια θέλεις !!

----------


## slapper

Εχτές γύρισα από τις διακοπούλες μου και εγώ, από ότι βλέπω όλα παίζουν μια χαρά!!!  ::   ::  

Σιγά σιγά θα ετοιμαστεί και ο proxy μου μόλις μπει και αυτή η καταραμένη dsl που περιμένω από Ιούνιο




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anticlimatix
> 
> Γειά! Από χθες έχει πέσει το link slapper-acoul. Αν μπορείτε, ρίξτε μια ματιά. THX 
> 
> 
> Αν αποφασίσεις να βγάλεις μια δεύτερη διέξοδο προς το AWMN από τον slapper θα έχεις όση βοήθεια θέλεις !!



Κώστα οπότε θες να δούμε μπας και βγάλουμε κανα link μεταξύ μας και έσυ προς κάπου αλλού!!!!
Να έχουμε και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και οι δύο και να χαρείς και εσύ τις
ταχύτητες του a...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Εχτές γύρισα από τις διακοπούλες μου και εγώ, από ότι βλέπω όλα παίζουν μια χαρά!!!   
> 
> Σιγά σιγά θα ετοιμαστεί και ο proxy μου μόλις μπει και αυτή η καταραμένη dsl που περιμένω από Ιούνιο
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


βάλτου και ένα traffic shape να τον βοηθήσεις προς την σωστή απόφαση, ask verano ξέρει ...  ::

----------


## nektariosko

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!απο οτι βλεπω στην φωτο εισαι μπροστα απο τον αλεχα(ετσι νομιζω),εγω ειμαι πελατης στον αντρεα και τον σεπτεβρη σκοπευω να γινω ενας μικρος και ταπεινος κομβος απο την τοποθεσια σου πρεπει να βγαζουμε και γαμω τα λινκ...ειμαι στον προφητη ηλια!!!λογω δουλειας (πρωι και βραδυ)θα σκαναρω μεσημερι...(αντιλιακο...)εχει τα αποτελεσματα μου γυρω στις τρεις......αλλα εαν σε πιανω υπομονη αδερφε μεχρι τον Σεπτεβρη(αρχες)να γυρισω και να σηκωσουμε τον κομβακο αλλα και τα λινκ!!!!
αντε να ανεβει λιγο η περιοχη.............!!!!

----------


## nektariosko

απο σκαν που εκανα πιανω τα εξης (παραθετω φωτο)μπορει αν ανεβω λιγο πιο ψηλα να σε κεντραρω μακαρι.....

----------


## nektariosko

και ο φιρεμαν δικος μας ειναι....

----------


## slapper

Χαιρετώ τον γείτονα!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Το ap μου το έπιασες??

Αν και είμαι σε δύσκολο σημείο (μονοκατοικία χωμένη μεσα στις πολυκατοικίες)θα το παλέψουμε !!!Βασικά υπάρχει ένα κονέ με ένα παιδί στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία και εχτές του έλεγα περί awmn και τον είδα ζεστό!!! Άμα κάτσει η φάση πιστεύω μπορεί να βγουν δύο bb ακόμα από την πολυκατοικία του παιδιού  ::   :: 

Ίδωμεν...
Από σεμπτέβρη οργανωνόμαστε γιατί δεν παίζουν και φράγκα προς το παρόν.. τα φάγαμε στο ποτά και στα ξενύχτια των διακοπών οπότε no money no gilbertini dish..
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Προστέθηκαν cacti statistics για τον κόμβο(router + server) 
και στατιστικά του κόμβου noisyjohn(router)!!!!

http://www.slapper.awmn/cacti

username :awmn
pass : awmn

----------


## sv1bkn

την αλλη εβδομαδα θα γινει ενα scan απο την ταρατσα μου, χωρις να ελπιζω και πολλα ... εχω πολλα εμποδια, και χτιστηκε και μια καινουρια πολυκατοικια προς την μερια του παγκρατιου... αντε να δουμε.. 

οπως εχω την κατευθυντικη εχω χασει τον κατσαρο που ειναι διπλα μου αλλα ειδα και τον 6801 απο την δαφνη.

μιλτο σωσε την κατασταση ..... η γουβα ειναι στην γουβα !!! 

αν σε βλεπω slapper αξιζει τον κοπο να παιξουμε !!!

----------


## katsaros_m

αλλαξα θεση στην ομνι ξανακανε scan και γυρνα την κεραια ειναι σε πιο ψηλο μερος

----------


## slapper

Σορρυ αλλα ήμουν εκτος awmn λόγο χαλασμένης cm9!!!Ολα οκ τώρα..

Εχουμε κανα νεώτερο απο το μέτωπο του scan??  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ενεργοποιήθηκε μετα απο 100 χρόνια ο proxy του κόμβου αφού περιμέναμε την dsl κανα τρίμηνο..  ::   ::   ::  
Εχουμε vivodi dsl απο το δίκτιο της vivodi...επιτέλους μακριά απο τον ΠΟΤΕ..  ::   ::   :: 



```
#slapper
cache_peer 10.2.94.10 sibling 8080 3130 no-digest
```

O proxy έχει προς το παρόν 17G Cache-3 σκληρούς και τρέχει σε ubuntu-squid!!

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους proxyούχους του awmn για όλο το διάστημα 
που δέν είχα internet...  ::   ::   ::  
Για αυτο και δίνουμε και εμείς απο την dsl το κατι τίς...
Οπώς λέει και η koki δώσε δύο κατοστάρικα..(αν και είναι tsopana rave η ατάκα  ::   ::  )

Κάποια στιγμή θα έχει διακοπή του proxy έτσι ωστε να ανεβέι ταράτσα  :: 

Εγινε edit η πρώτη σελίδα

----------


## acoul

Τα καλά και σπάνια παιδιά δεν κρύβονται ... !!

----------


## slapper

> Τα καλά και σπάνια παιδιά δεν κρύβονται ... !!


Thanks Alex!!!!  ::   ::  

Προσωρινά down o server για καθάρισμα και οργάνωση τον καλωδίων..  ::

----------


## slapper

Όλα οκ!!!!
It’s up and running!
Proxy is up!!
 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Έγινε μάζεμα των υπηρεσιών με vhost οπότε έχουμε και λέμε :

http://jinzora.slapper.awmn (έγινε update του jinzora σε 2.6 ακόμα θέλει λίγο ρύθμισμα..  ::  )

http://gallery.slapper.awmn (Slapper-gallery,θα προστεθούν και άλλες foto)

Και έρχονται προσέχως τα παρακάτω mirror :

http://www.linuxcommand.awmn (Οτι λέει το ονομά του!!!)
http://www.ubuntuguide.awmn (unofficial tutorial για το ubuntu !!)
http://www.slashdot.awmn (το γνωστό slashdot.org οτι καλύτερο γία την ενημέρωση σε hardware-software-linux-apple )

Οταν είναι έτοιμα θα ενημερώσω..
 ::   :: 

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post oi άλλες υπηρεσείες παραμένουν ώς έχουν!!

----------


## mbjp

> http://www.slashdot.awmn (το γνωστό slashdot.org οτι καλύτερο γία την ενημέρωση σε hardware-software-linux-apple )


ααααψογα λεμε  ::

----------


## slapper

server is down..  ::   ::  

έκανα πατάτα,ελπίζω να είναι αναστρέψιμη η κατάσταση..

----------


## acoul

αν δεν το πειράξεις δεν μαθαίνεις ...

----------


## pathfinder

Θα το ξανασηκώσεις dont worry!

----------


## slapper

Αυτο που φοβόμουνα!!!!



```
kernel panic - not syncing :VFS :Unable to mount root fs on unknowb-block(0,0)
[17179570.596000]
```

απο οτι φαίνεται πάμε για σκληρό  ::   ::   ::  

ελπίζω με το live cd να σώσω κανα config!!!

Οποτε μέχρι νεωτέρας *services is down*
o proxy είναι up κανονικά!!

----------


## slapper

Αναμένω καινούργιο σκληρό...οπότε ο σερβερ θα παραμείνει down..
Με βλέπω για raid1 στο ubuntumpaki μου γιατι δέν την παλεύω πάλι να έχω τα ίδια..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

> Κώστα οπότε θες να δούμε μπας και βγάλουμε κανα link μεταξύ μας και έσυ προς κάπου αλλού!!!!
> Να έχουμε και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και οι δύο και να χαρείς και εσύ τις
> ταχύτητες του a...


Εγώ είμαι μέσα!! Μόνο πρόβλημα τα λεφτά (κυρίως για την κεραία) υπάρχει όμως κανείς άλλος που μπορώ να πέσω επάνω ή τίποτα ακόμη;;
Για να δούμε!!

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Κώστα οπότε θες να δούμε μπας και βγάλουμε κανα link μεταξύ μας και έσυ προς κάπου αλλού!!!!
> Να έχουμε και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και οι δύο και να χαρείς και εσύ τις
> ταχύτητες του a...  
> 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι μέσα!! Μόνο πρόβλημα τα λεφτά (κυρίως για την κεραία) υπάρχει όμως κανείς άλλος που μπορώ να πέσω επάνω ή τίποτα ακόμη;;
> Για να δούμε!!


Ωραια μέσα αν είναι να κανονίσουμε να τα πουμε απο κοντά,
τσέκαρε λίγο και τον nektariosko έχω μιλήσει με τον Νεκτάριο,
έχει ήδη ένα If με alexa άλλο ένα με john70 και νομίζω ότι 
είχε προοπτική και για άλλο!!πρέπει να κανονίσουμε μιά συνάντηση
για την περιοχή

Τσέκαρε και εδω : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19481&start=45

----------


## nektariosko

με john 70 το παλευω ακομα .........αντε να κανονισεις με το τρελο αγορι κατι .....τεσπα.....μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε παιδια οτι θελετε...το μονο που θελω να εχουμε οπτικη επαφη....και ολα γινονται

----------


## anticlimatix

Κοίταξα τον nektariosko, και ίσως να υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να τον πιάνω! Μερικά scan θα μας πείσουν! Αν είναι όταν βρεθούμε, να τα κανονίσουμε  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Lol! Τώρα είδα το reply! Απ'ότι βλέπω στο wind υποτίθεται ότι βλεπόμαστε. Βέβαια εγώ έχω κάτι μεγαθήρια πίσω μου, αλλά προς τα εσένα και μόνο παίζει να υπάρχει κενό. Αν θες, τσέκαρε τις photos μου από το wind και βρισκόμαστε κι από κοντά και το βλέπουμε στην πράξη.

----------


## slapper

Ωραία δέν κανονίζουμε κανα coffee να τα πούμε απο κοντά οι του παγκρατίου???
Και να πάμε και ενα mini tour στις ταράτσες!!!  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Αμεε!!! Εγώ μέσα είμαι. Όποτε θέλετε, πείτε  ::

----------


## nektariosko

απο τις φωτο στο wind δεν βλεπομαστε....
εσυ βλεπεις τον προφητη ηλια?στο παγρατι?
εαν ναι δικο σου το λινκ!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Έχω ένα κενό λίγο αριστερότερα του προφήτη Ηλία και εκτιμώ ότι εκεί είσαι εσύ. Μόνο όμως με μια δοκιμή θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε σίγουροι βέβαια.

----------


## slapper

Νεκτάριε Κωστα λετε αυριο να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε???
 ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Μεσημεράκι μπορώ αν είναι. Αν θες στείλε μήνυμα ή πάρε τηλέφωνο για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## anticlimatix

Slapper τι λες, θα αναβαθμίσουμε το μεταξύ μας link σε Α για αρχή; Απ'ότι έψαξα, υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον από μεριάς Αιγάλεω-Περιστέρι για ΒΒ, περιοχές που λογικά βλέπω. Άρα μελλοντικά θα είναι αρκετά εύκολο ένα δεύτερο ίσως και τρίτο BB-link  ::  με μόνο περιορισμό μας την απόσταση, που είναι κοντά στα 6 με 7 χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## slapper

ok θα το κοιτάξουμε!!!Απλως ξεκίνησε να έρχεσαι σε επαφη με ενδιαφερόμενους κόμβους προς αιγάλεω κτλ να δουμε τι μπορει να γίνει.
Τα λέμε απο κοντά αν γινει και το metting..  ::  

θα κοιτάξω και απο εξοπλισμο τι θα χρειαστεί!

----------


## slapper

Ο server έιναι σε φάση στησίματος!!!!

Συντομα κοντά σας ανανεωμένος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε παλι αυτη η σκατοφατσα! Βγαλτην ρε !

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Αντε παλι αυτη η σκατοφατσα! Βγαλτην ρε !


Τι λες τώρα! Φρανκεστάιν τζούνιορ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Σήμερα και μέχρι αύριο λόγο εργασιών στην ταράτσα ο κόμβος θα είναι down!! 

Αύριο λογικά το απόγευμα θα είναι όλα οκ !!

----------


## anticlimatix

Μιας που κάνεις αλλαγές, δεν γυρνάμε επ'ευκαιρίας και το link σε Α; :Ρ

----------


## slapper

Κώστα θα γυρίσουμε σε a απλώς θέλω να βρω το παιδί στην δίπλα πολυκατοικία μπας και βάλω το πάνελ εκεί έτσι ώστε να το βλέπεις σίγουρα και 
να έχω και προοπτική και για άλλο λίνκ..  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Χιχι! Ναι, ρε! Χαλαρά. Πλάκα έκανα. Κι εγώ χρειάζομαι τον εξοπλισμό ούτως ή άλλως, οπότε... Αν θες βοήθεια σε κάτι, πες ε!

----------


## slapper

Κόμβος up!!!
Proxy up!!!  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Τέλεια! Είσαι φοβερός!
Μπορείς να κάνεις και μια ανακεφαλαίωση με τις υπηρεσίες ανα IP;
Ο DNS σε ποια IP παίζει πχ. Ο proxy; κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## slapper

yep!!!!!

DNS:10.2.94.10

proxy :10.2.94.10 port 8080  ::   :: 

o server ετοιμάζεται με ανανεωμένο υλικό..  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

::  Οραια! Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι! Συγχαρητήρια... Περιμένουμε το νέο υλικό και το Jinzorra  ::

----------


## nektariosko

μπραβο ρε σλαπ!!!!αψογη δουλεια...
παρτε με ενα τηλ. να κανονισουμε για καφε απο σπιτι μερια.....

----------


## slapper

Μέσα Νεκτάριε!!
Αν είναι να τα πούμε και την πέμπτη στο μπριζολο-meeting!!!!

----------


## slapper

1.Μπήκε στον κόμβο το apc ups απο την ομαδική!!!
Ολα τα μηχανάκια ειναι πάνω του..  ::   ::  

2.Απο βδομάδα ο server θέλω να πιστέυω θα είναι έτοιμος..
Περιμένω να μπεί celeron Mobile για να μήν καταναλώνει πολύ ρεύμα..  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> 1.Μπήκε στον κόμβο το apc ups απο την ομαδική!!!
> Ολα τα μηχανάκια ειναι πάνω του..   
> 
> 2.Απο βδομάδα ο server θέλω να πιστέυω θα είναι έτοιμος..
> Περιμένω να μπεί celeron Mobile για να μήν καταναλώνει πολύ ρεύμα..


Τοσα αλλα καις το celeron Mobile θα κανει την διαφορα....  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Εννοείται..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Παιδιά γιατί είμαστε πάλι εκτός;
Πάντα στις χειρότερες φάσεις πέφτει!!
Αν μπορείτε, slapper, acoul ρίξτε μια ματιά για μια μόνιμη λύση στο routing παρακαλώ.

----------


## acoul

> Παιδιά γιατί είμαστε πάλι εκτός;
> Πάντα στις χειρότερες φάσεις πέφτει!!
> Αν μπορείτε, slapper, acoul ρίξτε μια ματιά για μια μόνιμη λύση στο routing παρακαλώ.


Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να σπρώξουμε κάπως τα πράγματα ώστε να βγει μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή !! Είναι για καλό και ιερό σκοπό !!

----------


## anticlimatix

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anticlimatix
> 
> Παιδιά γιατί είμαστε πάλι εκτός;
> Πάντα στις χειρότερες φάσεις πέφτει!!
> Αν μπορείτε, slapper, acoul ρίξτε μια ματιά για μια μόνιμη λύση στο routing παρακαλώ.
> 
> 
> Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να σπρώξουμε κάπως τα πράγματα ώστε να βγει μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή !! Είναι για καλό και ιερό σκοπό !!


Δηλαδή;; Α, επίσης πάλι κάτω εμείς...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

ειναι οκ τωρα!!!
Κώστα ελπίζω απο βδομάδα να εχω νεα απο τον γείτονα οπότε να οργανωθούμε..
 ::   ::  

ψάξε και εσυ απο αιγάλεω μερία που λεγαμε!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Ναι, όντως. Τώρα είναι. Θα μιλήσουμε από κοντά για τα νέα links αν είναι  ::  Thx

----------


## anticlimatix

Λοιπόν, ετοιμάζεται ο εξοπλισμός μου για "αναβάθμιση" του link μου με τον Μίλτο σε Α και για ένα νέο link προς Περιστέρι/Αιγάλεω κτλ. 
Ήδη έχω μιλήσει με ένα παιδί (από δική του πρωτοβουλία) για το link προς Περιστέρι, αλλά σε περίπτωση που δεν κάτσει, αναζητούνται ενδιαφερόμενοι.
Από εξοπλισμό, θα πάρω από nc 2xcm6, 2xfeeders by nvak και 1 Gilbertini πιατάκι 80cm για το μακρινό link. Το link με τον Μίλτο, ευελπιστούμε να γίνει παράκεντρα στον Hispasat !!! Θα έχει πολύ πλάκα αν το καταφέρουμε πάντως!!
Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι διαφορετικό στα ίδια λεφτά, αν θέλετε να ξεφορτωθείτε κανένα adaptor minipci-pci, βυσματάκια κτλ κτλ και γενικότερα να βοηθήσετε λίγο στα οικονομικά μου, στείλτε ένα pm!!! Χε χε  ::

----------


## slapper

Μπρος ολοταχώς!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Κώστα όπως είπαμε θα κοιτάξω άμεσα την 
προοπτική για την δίπλα ταράτσα αλλιώς θα βάλω
την προέκταση στον ιστό..  ::   ::  
Μόνο μην με κυνηγήσουνε οι γείτονες 
είναι που είναι 6+ μέτρα..  ::   :: 


Πάντως μακάρι να κάτσει η διπλανή 
ταράτσα θα βγει το Link για πλάκα και 
θα υπάρχει και προοπτική για κανένα Link 
για Αιγάλεω η Αμπελόκηπους!!!

###################################
edit : ο server είναι up αν και όχι τελείως έτοιμος!!!
αύριο το απόγευμα λογικά θα μετακομίσει ταράτσα

Www : ok
jinzora : ok
Ftp server : ok

τα υπόλοιπα είναι προς υλοποίηση
ο server έχει πλέον 2x80G(sata , ide) σε soft raid 1
και άλλους δυο ide (80G,40G)!!!
Τρέχει ubuntu 6.06 Dapper drake..
 ::   :: 

###################################

----------


## anticlimatix

Φοβερός! Έτσι, έτσι! Έχω και εγώ στα πλάνα μου να στήσω κάτι παρόμοιο... Για να δούμε.
Αν είναι, δες για την πολυκατοικία, γιατί θα είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλή φάση! Θα σε πιάνω με το feeder μόνο του  ::   ::  
Προσπάθησε αν μπορείς να ξέρεις σχετικά σύντομα πάντως, για να υπολογίσω τι πρέπει να πάρω κι εγώ...

----------


## slapper

Ο server πήγε επιτέλους ταράτσα!!!

τα services λειτουργούν κανονικά και ανανεωμένα!!
Εγινε edit το πρώτο Post  ::   :: 

Ελπίζω μόλις γυρίσει το link με antiklimatix σε a να υπάρξουν και
άλλες υπηρεσίες!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Υπομονή, επιμονή ... it works  ::

----------


## slapper

> Υπομονή, επιμονή ... it works


Ετσιιιι...
πλέον το εχουμε μάθει το κόλπο!!  ::   ::  
τίποτα τίποτα δεν μας σταματά!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Από αύριο ξεκινάμε και δοκιμές για BB link με Περιστέρι. Έγινε ήδη σε μένα αλλαγή της Netgear με 2xCM6 για τα 2 BB  ::  
Αν όλα πάνε καλά, από βδομάδα θα γίνουμε και εμείς διαδρομή στα routes!! ΧΙΧΙ  :: 
Προσπαθώ να μπω και λίγο στο τρυπάκι των linux αλλά με πολύ αργά βήματα (αν έχει κανείς ιδέα για ταχύρυθμα μαθήματα linux ας στείλει ένα pm), ώστε να στήσουμε και άλλα services σε μένα μετά το upgrade σε A.
Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε video on demand και music streaming μέσω jinzora, web server και ftp server, jabber server και ότι άλλο μας κάτσει στην πορεία!!

----------


## slapper

Το λινκ με anticlimatix γύρισε σήμερα σε a !!!!!
Τοποθετήθηκε wrap με voyage-ozonet στην διπλανή ταράτσα!!!!
0 ισχύ και από τις δύο μεριές!!!  ::   ::   ::  




```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-957-6886"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.22 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:8A:A0
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=40/94  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Υπάρχει και ένα ακόμα Interface διαθέσιμο!!!!
Υπάρχει καλή οπτική προς Ζωγράφου και Αμπελόκηπους!!!

----------


## nektariosko

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Νεκτάριε απο την διπλανή ταράτσα μπορεί να σε βλέπω,απο την βιασύνη μου δεν το τσέκαρα!!!  ::   ::  
αν ειναι θα σου πω!!!!

if έχεις διαθέσιμο??

----------


## nektariosko

οσα ιφ θελεις για παρτη σου.............

----------


## acoul

> Το λινκ με anticlimatix γύρισε σήμερα σε a !!!!!
> Τοποθετήθηκε wrap με voyage-ozonet στην διπλανή ταράτσα!!!!
> 0 ισχύ και από τις δύο μεριές!!!


καλοτάξιδο !!

----------


## slapper

προστέθηκε και ο client δια καλωδίου Pad!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

δεδομένης της κοντινής μου απόστασης με τον slapper, δείτε λίγο αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342565#342565

----------


## slapper

to ap είναι free!!!
αν θές να συνδεθείς μου λές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

υπομονή! σε 1.5 χρόνο επιστρέφω  ::

----------


## slapper

Σε περιμένουμε γείτονα!!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

εμενα γιατι μου ηρθε mail για την μεταφορα ?  ::

----------


## slapper

εκ των άνωθεν (Moderators)  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Μεταφερθήκαμε πλέον στους ΑχΒχ κόμβους!!!!  ::   ::  

Εγινέ edit το πρώτο post!!




> Links :
> 
> BB1 :Anticlimatix essid : awmn-957-6886
> BB2 :Acoul essid : awmn-3298-6886
> 
> Access point essid :awmn-6886
> Channel : 2462 DHCP enable

----------


## slapper

ο proxy θα είναι σήμερα μπορεί και αύριο down
λόγω αλλαγής κουτιού και συμμαζέματος του γενικότερα..

ελπίζω αύριο να είναι πάλι Up!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ο proxy θα είναι σήμερα μπορεί και αύριο down
> λόγω αλλαγής κουτιού και συμμαζέματος του γενικότερα..
> 
> ελπίζω αύριο να είναι πάλι Up!!!!


Τελείωνε μ' αυτό το συμμάζεμα ....
Εχουμε και άλλο κόμβο να ασχοληθούμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Τελικά δεν έγινε η αλλαγή κουτιού θα γίνει μέσα στο σ/κ!!!

Επίσης βγήκε νέο Link με paladin7 (#10356)!!!!
θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα στην σκόπευση από την μεριά μου αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε ΟΚ!!!!

Είμαστε αισίως στα 3 bblink!!!!!Ας είναι καλά η διπλανή ταράτσα του γείτονα
έκανε θαύματα..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Επίσης ετοιμάζεται ubutnu repository για dapper και edgy!!!
έχει ξεκινήσει το download ελπίζω σύντομα να είναι έτοιμο

Stay tune!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

να που το παγκράτι βρήκε εξόδους! αχ και δεν φαντάζεστε πως τρώγομαι!

----------


## acoul

Μίλτο μπράβο !!!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραιος

----------


## slapper

Επιτέλους μετά από τόσο καιρό με ένα bb link είδαμε ανάσταση!!!
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον acoul για την υπομονή του αφού πήρε routes από εμένα μετά από πολύ καιρό...  ::   ::  




> να που το Παγκράτι βρήκε εξόδους! αχ και δεν φαντάζεστε πως τρώγομαι!


το ap σε περιμένει τα Χριστούγεννα γείτονα  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

Ετσι πετάει η ομάδα!!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

Μπράβο!!
Πάντα τέτοια  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Είμαστε αισίως στα 3 bblink!!!!!Ας είναι καλά η διπλανή ταράτσα του γείτονα
> έκανε θαύματα..


Μπράβο Μίλτο, οι κόποι και οι ταρατσάδες ανταμοίβονται!  ::

----------


## slapper

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λόγια!!!  ::   ::  

Eτοιμάζεται και το ubuntu repository (thanks alasondro)!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

τπτ χαίρομαι που βοήθησα....

----------


## slapper

Επειδή η vivodi σέρνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες και προσπαθώ να τελειώσω 
με το ubuntu repository o proxy θα παραμείνει κλειστός μέχρι νεοτέρας

Συγνώμη από όσους τον χρησιμοποιούν ελπίζω σύντομα να είναι πάλι up!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

proxy is up!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

το ubuntu repository επιτέλους finito..  ::

----------


## slapper

δυστυχώς αύριο το wrapaki από την δίπλα ταράτσα θα βγει καθώς 
υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην πολυκατοικία!! Πέσαμε σε $%*^*^ διαχειριστή
και το παιδί που μένει δίπλα δεν έχει διάθεση να τσακωθεί άλλο με τον
^%$#&*  ::   ::   ::  

οπότε το link με paladin7 πρέπει να καταργηθεί  ::   ::   ::  
ελπίζω στον είδη υπάρχων ιστό να βάλω το link με anticlimatix

Κρίμα ο κόπος που κάναμε αλλά το συμπέρασμα είναι αν πέσεις 
σε κολλημένους ανθρώπους(μην πω κάτι πιο χοντρό) δεν βγάζεις άκρη..

----------


## noisyjohn

Κρίμα  ::  

Φαίνεται οτι ο τύπος βρήκε ευκαιρία να πουλήσει εξουσία  :: 
Ολα αυτά τα ανθρωπάκια τελικά ....

Μην απογοητεύεσαι Μίλτο...

Υ.Γ.
Και πάνω που έλεγα να αλλάξω υπογραφή με κάτι ποιό ήπιο...
Τελικά σκέφτομαι να βάλω το "Να καθαρίσουμε τους κακομούτσουνους ... (Μπορίς Βιάν)"

----------


## acoul

μίλα με sw1jra ακα Πάνο, έχει κάτι πολυ ωραίες λύσεις για ιστό που ανεβαίνει αρκετά μέτρα και μπορείς να ανέβεις και εσύ σαν άνθρωπος και να βάλεις όσα πιατάκια χρειάζεσαι ... συνήθως όταν μας κοντράρουν είναι καύσιμο για να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά ... !! ίσως και μια άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη να βοηθούσε για το θέμα του ιστού και όχι μόνο !! Επιμονή, υπομονή για το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο  ::

----------


## slapper

Σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η σπαστική δουλεία του ξηλώματος..  ::   ::  

Σε πρώτη φάση θέλω να βάλω μια προέκταση στον ιστό για να παίξει πάλι 
το Link με anticlimatix, όσο για το πύργο allex προς το παρόν δεν σκοπεύω
να το κάνω γιατί με τον μαλάκα δίπλα όλα είναι πιθανά!!
και με την προέκταση του ιστού που θέλω να βάλω φοβάμαι να μην φέρει 
τίποτα πολεοδομίες.. είναι τόσο παπάρας που τον έχω ικανό για όλα..

πραγματικά ώρες ώρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στο μυαλό αυτόν τον ανθρώπων
θέλουν το κακό του άλλου τι να πω..

----------


## freenet

μάνι μάνι χάθηκαν 2-3 λινκ συνολικά την προηγούμενη και αυτή την εβδομάδα λόγω γειτόνων, και πόσα ακόμα που δεν μάθαμε ή πόσα δεν βγήκαν επειδή οι "γειτονες απαγόρεψαν ή κατεβασαν τις ραδιενεργες μας κεραιες".
Συμπαρίσταμαι, οτιδήποτε θέλεις βοήθεια σε υλικό ενημέρωση εδώ είμαστε

----------


## kats

Κριμα ρε Μιλτο...

Βαλε ενα πιατο να εκπεμπει με full ισχυ στο δωματιο του να δουμε τι καταλαβε με αυτο που εκανε και αστον να χτυπιεται

----------


## slapper

έχω ξενερώσει πολύ τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες..
μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι η δικιά μου
ταράτσα αλλιώς θα έκανα όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες..
στο κάτω κάτω ήμασταν νόμίμοι πλην του utp που ένωνε τις δυο
ταράτσες.. τι να πω..
ελπίζω όταν φύγω από Παγκράτι να βρω κάτι καλύτερο από άποψη 
θεάς και το κυριότερο ανθρώπων..

Thanks για την συμπαράσταση παιδία!!!!

----------


## pathfinder

> έχω ξενερώσει πολύ τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες..
> μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι η δικιά μου
> ταράτσα αλλιώς θα έκανα όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες..
> στο κάτω κάτω ήμασταν νόμίμοι πλην του utp που ένωνε τις δυο
> ταράτσες.. τι να πω..
> ελπίζω όταν φύγω από Παγκράτι να βρω κάτι καλύτερο από άποψη 
> θεάς και το κυριότερο ανθρώπων..
> 
> Thanks για την συμπαράσταση παιδία!!!!



Γιατι το UTP Ειναι παρανομο???Ελεος!!!  ::

----------


## acoul

η ταράτσα είναι όπως η γυναίκα, το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο παίζει η προσέγγιση και να μη πάρει πρέφα ο μπαμπάς - σύζυγος - γείτονας τι παίζει ... !!

----------


## anticlimatix

Τι έγινε τελικά με το όλο θέμα; Έχουμε κανα νέο;
Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια για το στήσιμο πες,ε!!

----------


## slapper

Ελα Κωστή ελπίζω την αλλη βδομάδα να βρώ χρόνο να τα στησουμε!!
τρεχω με την δουλειά και εχω και μια εργασία να τελιώσω  ::   ::  

Θα σε πάρω τηλ να κανονίσουμε!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> ..........
> Thanks για την συμπαράσταση παιδία!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι το UTP Ειναι παρανομο???Ελεος!!!


Σύμφωνα με την Πολεοδομία απογορεύεται ακόμη και το μπουγαδόσκοινο ανάμεσα σε χωριστές ιδιοκτησίες. Μη ρωτάς, όπου σταματάει η λογική αρχίζει ο νόμος ....  ::

----------


## acoul

κομψό low profile κομματιαστό πυργάκι και άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ... !! ο κήπος του σπιτιού με τις λεμονιές και η γυριστή σκάλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά ... θησαυρός θαμμένος  ::

----------


## senius

slapper, ετοιμάσου γιά *κατασκευές απο την αρχή*. Ερχεται η ομάδα special να σε βοηθήσει......

----------


## anticlimatix

Τι παίζει;; Θα δούμε καινούρια κόλπα στον γείτονα;;!!
Είμαι μέσα για βοήθεια, ε!

----------


## slapper

αύριο θα πάω father να φτιάξω καλώδια γιατί πήρα πρεσαριστά βύσματα
αν δεν βρέχει ελπίζω να κάνουμε τίποτα αύριο αλλιώς Κυριακή!!

θα σε τελεφωνήσω!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Ο καιρός φαίνεται λίγο περίεργος σήμερα... Παίζει και να βρέξει. Αν πάντως φτιάξατε τα καλωδιάκια, ξεκινάμε κι αν βρέξει, έβρεξε!  ::

----------


## slapper

Αύριο έχει στήσιμο!!
όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε !!
θα φτιάξω τα καλώδια αύριο πρωί οπότε μετά στήνουμε!!  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

έλα πάμε να ανεβαίνει το παγκράτι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slapper

Σε λίγο ο κόμβος θα είναι down λόγο εργασιών!!

1.θα επανέλθει το link με anticlimatix
2.θα μπει προέκταση στον ιστό, θα πάει πιο ψηλά η onmi (μήπως και εμφανιστεί κανένας client  ::   ::   ::  )
3.Σημάζεμα server ,καλωδίων και μια γενική καθαριότητα στα μηχανήματα

stay tune!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

θα ερχόμουνα αλλά ετοιμάζω το linux fest ... καλή επιτυχία !!

----------


## slapper

> θα ερχόμουνα αλλά ετοιμάζω το linux fest ... καλή επιτυχία !!


thanks Αλεχ!!
Ελπίζω να προλάβω και να περάσω μια βόλτα το απογευματάκι  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

link με anticlimatix up!!
θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα βέβαια..  ::   :: 

η omni μπήκε πιο ψηλά και είναι εκτός προς το παρόν
ούτος η άλλος no client at the moment!!

----------


## senius

Σαββατοκυριακο, να έρθω?

----------


## anticlimatix

Έλα ρε Μίλτο. Σόρρυ για σήμερα, είχα πολύ δουλειά. Είδα το λίνκ  ::  Θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμη αλλά θα το φτιάξουμε.
Αν θές μέσα στο ΣΚ το συντονίζουμε λιγάκι κι από τις δύο μεριές...

----------


## slapper

> Σαββατοκυριακο, να έρθω?


Καθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!!
θα ενημερώσω για το σκ!!
thanks




> Έλα ρε Μίλτο. Σόρρυ για σήμερα, είχα πολύ δουλειά. Είδα το λίνκ  Θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμη αλλά θα το φτιάξουμε.
> Αν θές μέσα στο ΣΚ το συντονίζουμε λιγάκι κι από τις δύο μεριές...


ok Κωστή no prob τα φτιάχνουμε το σκ!!θα μιλήσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> link με anticlimatix up!!
> θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα βέβαια..  
> 
> η omni μπήκε πιο ψηλά και είναι εκτός προς το παρόν
> ούτος η άλλος no client at the moment!!


Εργατικό παιδί, εύγε !!
Για client κάνε πρόταση στον διαχειριστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας, θα χαρεί νομίζω ...  :: 

ΥΓ
Θα μου φέρεις το βλακ εντ δεκερ; (και τα τρυπάνια μαζί), Σ/Κ περιμένει κι' άλλος κόμβος !!!
... Και ότι λείπει ή έχει σπάσει στο χρεώνω! (μαζί με τη βόλτα στην οδό Αθηνάς)  ::

----------


## slapper

Σε λίγο ο κόμβος θα είναι down!!!
στόχος καλύτερη ρύθμιση των Links και τοποθέτηση του ap
Θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα

Εκ της διευθύνσεως

----------


## slapper

Εργασίες τέλος για σήμερα!!
βελτιώθηκαν τα Link με acoul και anticlimatix αρκετά!!
το slapper-acoul έχει πάει στα 48Mbps
το slapper-anticlimatix πήγε στα 48/54Mbps
μπήκε το wrap που υπήρχε οπότε το ap θα είναι πάλι up αυτές τις μέρες!!
Να ευχαριστήσω τον vaglan(μελλοντικός client) για την βοήθεια του!!

Και μερικές photo από την ταράτσα

----------


## vaglan

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγω και με την σειρά μου τον slapper για την ωραία πρωινή φραπεδο-ταρατσάδα  ::   :: 
Με τιμή
vaglan

----------


## senius

Ε ρε ... ομορφιες!!! Μπράβο!

----------


## slapper

> Ε ρε ... ομορφιες!!! Μπράβο!


Ευχαριστώ!!!  ::   :: 

Αύριο το απόγευμα ελπίζω να είναι και το access point έτοιμο

----------


## nektariosko

ρε αλητη!!!!!!!!!παρεμε ενα τηλ!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
δεν προλαβαινω την γειτονια μου ρε γαμωτο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

nice work!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

> nice work!!!!!!


καλα ετοιμασε εσυ το ιφ για τον nian να δουμε τι θα κανουμε......

----------


## jamesbond

αχχ θεε μου δε θελω... αλλα για σένα τα πάντα αγάπη μου  ::

----------


## slapper

> ρε αλητη!!!!!!!!!παρεμε ενα τηλ!!!!!      
> δεν προλαβαινω την γειτονια μου ρε γαμωτο!!!


είμαι είμαι !!!  ::   :: 

Δεν ήταν προγραμματισμένο event οπότε δεν είχε πολλούς καλεσμένους  ::  
Σήμερα θα πάω να πάρω RG45 για να βάλω το ap σε λειτουργία !Λέω να βάλω και ένα hotspot για να κάνουμε διαφήμιση στην γειτονία!!!

----------


## slapper

to ap ειναι πάλι up!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
παράλληλα τρέχει και hotspot απο το οποίο σας γράφω
ssid:awmn-6886-hotspot
αν κάποιος με σκανάρει και επιθυμεί να συνδεθεί μόνιμα ας επικοινωνησει
μαζί μου!!  ::   ::

----------


## verano

> to ap ειναι πάλι up!!!!    
> παράλληλα τρέχει και hotspot απο το οποίο σας γράφω
> ssid:awmn-6886-hotspot
> αν κάποιος με σκανάρει και επιθυμεί να συνδεθεί μόνιμα ας επικοινωνησει
> μαζί μου!!


Καλώς τον!!
Σε "πιάνω" από την omni μου... Μα καλά, δύο ssids με μία MAC;  ::

----------


## slapper

ναι!!
είναι προσωρινό, το hotspot το έχω σε vlan για αυτό  ::   ::  
δοκίμασες να συνδεθείς ??

----------


## verano

> ναι!!
> είναι προσωρινό, το hotspot το έχω σε vlan για αυτό   
> δοκίμασες να συνδεθείς ??


Παρότι η omni μου είναι AP (μην πετάξω έξω τους 2-3 που συνδέονται... μία
στο τόσο!  ::  ), μόλις συνδέθηκα...

----------


## slapper

super!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Οπότε ειναι 100% οκ
thanks!!

----------


## slapper

το καλό παιδάκι που συνδέεται με Mac 00:18:4D:31:1D:07
στο hotshot ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να συνδεθεί στο ap κανονικά, να του δώσουμε ένα subnet,
να είναι ωραίος να έχει και καλύτερες ταχύτητες  ::   ::

----------


## senius

*slapper* που ήσουν χθές το βράδυ εσύ?

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=90


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικά
mail server με postfix για awmn και inet,οπότε μπορεί 
να έχει κάποιος mail της μορφής
[email protected] ή [email protected]

Eπίσης όποιος έχει domain στο awmn μπορώ να του κάνω
hosting για mail έτσι ώστε να έχει accounts της μορφής [email protected]

Ο mail server λειτουργεί με SMTP-AUTH και TLS, POP3 με SSL, quota
καθώς και antispaming και anti virus με (Amavisd, SpamAssassin , ClamAV)

Αυτά προς το παρόν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Μπράβο Μίλτο,

Καιρός να βγάλουμε και επαγγελματικές κάρτες:

AWMN
email [email protected]

 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Από εχτές ο πρώτος client του κόμβου είναι γεγονός!!!

είναι ο κόμβος vaglan περισσότερα εδώ:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8814
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8814

Καλά leecharismata!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Από εχτές ο πρώτος client του κόμβου είναι γεγονός!!!
> 
> είναι ο κόμβος vaglan περισσότερα εδώ:
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8814
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8814
> 
> Καλά leecharismata!!!!!


Μεγάλε κομβούχε !!  ::   ::

----------


## vaglan

ενα θα σας πω..σε μια ωριτσα ο φιλος slapper με εκανε up!!  ::   ::   ::  
ετσι για καλαμπουρι...

----------


## slapper

main server down!!!
ubuntu rep down!!!

proxy και dns δουλεύουν κανονικά !!  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

proxy και dns δουλεύουν κανονικά
keep it on και κανόνισε !!  ::  γιατί από forthnet εδώ... σκούρα τα πράγματα (και από αύριο και γι' αυτούς  ::  )

----------


## slapper

o serverakos είναι πάλι up!!

http://www.slapper.awmn -->ok
slapper.dyndns.org --- > ok
phproxy-slapper.dyndns.org --->.ok
ubuntu.slapper.awmn --->ok
jinzora.slapper.awmn --->ok
ftp.slapper.awmn --->ok

υπολείπονται:
cacti , gallery2, τα mirror και ότι άλλο μας προκύψει...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

αν και καθυστερημένα cacti και gallery είναι οκ (η gallery θέλει υλικό μόνο )
θα γίνει μόνο μια mini διακοπή στα μηχανάκια για καθάρισμα 
αν και προς το παρόν την βγάλανε την ζέστη..  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

back on line!!!
να προσθέσω οτι εκτός από to ubutnu repository υπάρχει και το etch debian για i386  ::   ::  

περισσότερα εδώ και εδώ

----------


## slapper

ο server είναι up εδώ και κάποιες μέρες!!!

ενεργοποιήθηκαν και στατιστικά για τον proxy του κόμβου στο cacti
περισσότερα εδώ:
http://cacti.slapper.awmn

user:awmn
pass:awmn

----------


## senius

Γεια σου βρε Μίλτο με τις υπηρεσίες σου. !!

Πάντα μπροστά.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Γεια σου βρε Μίλτο με τις υπηρεσίες σου. !!
> 
> Πάντα μπροστά.


thanks a lot!!!

ήδη βλέπω πολύ κίνηση !!

http://cacti.slapper.awmn/graph.php?loc ... rra_id=all

----------


## slapper

προστέθηκε το smokeping για γίνεται monitor το latency

more info:

http://www.slapper.awmn/smokeping

----------


## noisyjohn

> προστέθηκε το smokeping για γίνεται monitor το latency
> 
> more info:
> 
> http://www.slapper.awmn/smokeping


15 μέρες που έλειπα τη γλύτωσες,
Για κόπιασε και από εδώ ...  ::

----------


## slapper

Από αύριο βραδύ ο κόμβος μπαίνει σε auto pilot mode!!
Οι διακοπές ξεκινάνε επιτέλους !!!
Για όσο λείπω ο noisyjohn είναι ο admin του κόμβου ,οπότε παράπονα και οτι άλλο έχετε στον noisyjohn.
Οι υπηρεσίες μένουν όλες up και ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα!

Καλο καλοκαίρι και καλά μπάνια σε όλους!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Για όσο λείπω ο noisyjohn είναι ο admin του κόμβου ,οπότε παράπονα και οτι άλλο έχετε στον noisyjohn.


Καλές διακοπές και κάνε καμιά βουτιά και για μένα.

Τώρα στον κόμβο σου, άσε να πειραματιστούμε  και λίγο εμείς .... οι νέοι. !!!!

Φύγε ήσυχος πάντως.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Πωλούνται υλικά κόμβου (χαγκερόκουτο, mobo, CF, 2 X CM6, HD, server PIII, ιστός, πάνελ 24 dB και grid pacific)
ολα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Ακόμα δεν πρόλαβε να φύγει, και εσύ τα ξεπουλάς κιόλας?
Δεν σκέφτεσαι καθόλου το τέκνον?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

θα υπάρχει remote administration από τις διακοπές πάντως!!

Θα είμαι σε επιφυλακή για παν ενδεχόμενο ...  ::   ::   ::  
για αυτό έχει οργανωθεί κάπως το cacti μου για να βλέπω τι γίνεται
στον σερβουρα!!!!  ::   ::  

more info :
http://cacti.slapper.awmn
http://cacti-slapper.dyndns.org

user :awmn
pass : awmn

----------


## slapper

Ενημερώνω οτι ο server έχει κάτι προβληματάκια και ενώ κάνει Ping τα interface του κολλάει.
Μέσα σε αυτά είναι και ο proxy του κόμβου που παγώνει !!

Μόλις έχω νεότερα θα ενημερώσω!  ::   ::  

Εκ της διευθύνσεως.

----------


## slapper

o proxy είναι οκ εδω και αρκετές μέρες αλλά το adsl Μοdem δεν μας τα 
λέει καλά  ::   ::  

όποτε και ο proxy θα είναι down μέχρι να διορθωθεί το προβλημα

----------


## slapper

ούτε isp να είμασαν!!!
proxy is up again!!!

τελικά βρέθηκε μόδεμ και έγινε bridge με Pfsense που τρέχει se wrapaki!!
Μιλάμε φοβερή διαφορά !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
παίζει πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## senius

> proxy is up again!!!


*Φώς*, σωστός ο Παίχτης.
Μιλτος the best. !
 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Το ap θα είναι down λόγο αλλαγών στο router του κόμβου.
θα υπάρχει και διακοπή των links για κάποια ώρα λόγο αλλαγής hardware!!

Εκ της διευθύνσεως  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Το ap θα είναι down λόγο αλλαγών στο router του κόμβου.
> θα υπάρχει και διακοπή των links για κάποια ώρα λόγο αλλαγής hardware!!
> 
> Εκ της διευθύνσεως


Προς Σλαπεροδιεύθυνση:
Εχεις και άλλες δουλειές να κάνεις, μην ξεχνάς  ::  he he

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Το ap θα είναι down λόγο αλλαγών στο router του κόμβου.
> θα υπάρχει και διακοπή των links για κάποια ώρα λόγο αλλαγής hardware!!
> 
> Εκ της διευθύνσεως  
> 
> 
> Προς Σλαπεροδιεύθυνση:
> Εχεις και άλλες δουλειές να κάνεις, μην ξεχνάς  he he


Ι know I know ένα ένα...


Ο κόμβος θα είναι down σε λίγο λόγο αλλαγής hardware/software!!  ::   ::  

θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα!!Συντομα και new photos!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

τέλος για σήμερα η εργασίες!!

μένουν μικροδουλειές πάνω στην ταράτσα..

μπήκε τελικά rb532 με daughterboard + openwrt kamikaze!!
τα link παίζουν κανονικότατα αλλά μένει το fine tuning..
εκκρεμότητα το AP..

Αυτα προς το παρόν  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Το kamikze με 2.6.22.4 τρέχει ήδη στον κόμβο με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα προς το παρόν!!!
To routerboard πάει σφαίρα!!!

Μόλις ξεψαρώσω περισσότερο info!!

----------


## senius

Ωραίος ... ο Μίλτος.

----------


## slapper

Eπειδή το είχα αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού έφτιαξα από την αρχή το firewall του server!!

Αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου (http,ftp,squid,dns )μου λέτε  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

και μερικά στατιστικούλια για server kai router!!  ::   ::   ::  

server : http://munin.slapper.awmn/slapper.awmn/ ... .awmn.html
router : http://munin.slapper.awmn/slapper.awmn/ ... .awmn.html

----------


## badge

Μίλτο, το Ubuntu repository και τα μάτια σου  ::  
Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν κάνει χωρίς αυτό... και ναι, είμαι ένας από αυτούς. Χτες τράβηξα 1.1Gigs για ένα ωραιότατο gutsy update  ::

----------


## slapper

> Μίλτο, το Ubuntu repository και τα μάτια σου  
> Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που δεν κάνει χωρίς αυτό... και ναι, είμαι ένας από αυτούς. Χτες τράβηξα 1.1Gigs για ένα ωραιότατο gutsy update


To προσέχουμε σαν τα μάτια μας!!
Με φροντίδα και προδέρμ...  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

επειδή το munin έπαθε εμπλοκή και δεν τραβάει με τίποτα στατιστικά από το openwrt
έβαλα ένα mrtg απλό καλό και παραδοσιακό!!  ::   ::  

οπότε προς το παρόν έχουμε
http://munin.slapper.awmn (statistics για τον server )
http://mrtg.slapper.awmn (statistics για router-server)

----------


## slapper

εχθές είχα κάτι προβληματάκια με την dsl,από σήμερα όλα φαίνονται Ok
οπότε ο proxy είναι up again!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Εγινε upgrade της dsl σε 7900/512 οπότε έγιναν και κάποιες αλλαγές στο squid και dansguardian
για να απολαμβάνουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες οι χρήστες του proxy.
Απο όσους τον χρησιμοποιούν αναμένω εντυπώσεις παρατηρήσεις!!!

Enjoy !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

έχουμε και λέμε :

1.Το λινκ με anticlimatix είναι down τις τελευταίες μέρες,αναμένεται να επιστρέψει ο κώστας να δούμε τι γίνεται!!

2.Επίσης έγινε dist-upgrade του server σε 7.10 gutsy!!Ολα δείχνουν ότι δουλεύουν ρολόι  ::   ::  
Για οποιαδήποτε δυσλειτουργία μου λέτε !!

Εκ της διευθύνσεως  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

link με anticlimatix πάλι up!!!  ::   ::

----------


## basos

Γεια χαρα. Χρησιμοποιω τον προξ και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω. Αυτο το dansguardian τι το χρειαζεσαι ; Εχει κατι περιορισμους με βαση το extention που ειναι λιγο προβλημα. Θελω να πω οτι δε βρισκω λογο να μην επιτρεπει προσβαση σε doc ή zip αρχεια. Αν ειναι για περιορισμο του bandwidth θα ηταν καλλιτερο να μπει περιορισμος με βαση το μεγεθος του αρχειου..

----------


## acoul

> Γεια χαρα. Χρησιμοποιω τον προξ και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω. Αυτο το dansguardian τι το χρειαζεσαι ; Εχει κατι περιορισμους με βαση το extention που ειναι λιγο προβλημα. Θελω να πω οτι δε βρισκω λογο να μην επιτρεπει προσβαση σε doc ή zip αρχεια. Αν ειναι για περιορισμο του bandwidth θα ηταν καλλιτερο να μπει περιορισμος με βαση το μεγεθος του αρχειου..


u get what u paid dude !! τα καλά παιδιά συνήθως λένε θενκς ...

----------


## slapper

το dansguardian μπήκε γιατί κάποια παιδάκια κατεβάζανε περίεργα πράγματα..  ::   ::  
και εντάξει να βοηθήσουμε το δίκτυο με υπηρεσίες και να κάνουμε share την dsl μας αλλά όχι και να βρούμε τον μπελά μας..
βέβαια το dansguardian δεν είναι τέλειο εξ ου και ότι κόβει κάποια extensions που λες,θα κοιτάξω και θα σου πω..  ::

----------


## slapper

για check μία τώρα να δούμε τι γίνεται  ::   ::

----------


## basos

Φυσικα και λεμε thanks. Αλλα ρε acoul μη χωνεσαι παντου. Πηρα το θαρος να κανω μια παρατηρηση απο τα λεγομενα του μιλτου : "Απο όσους τον χρησιμοποιούν αναμένω εντυπώσεις παρατηρήσεις!!!" .Αλλα παντα σε χαλαρη φαση. Τον τελικο λογο τον εχει ο "παροχος". Δεν πιεζουμε και κανεναν. Εξαλλου μιλησα για βελτιωση ποιητατας και οχι ποσοτητας...

Επι του πρακτεου. Με τα .doc λύθηκε το θέμα ,αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για τα υπολοιπα..

Ευχαριστω οπως και να χει.

----------


## acoul

> Φυσικα και λεμε thanks. Αλλα ρε acoul μη χωνεσαι παντου. Πηρα το θαρος να κανω μια παρατηρηση απο τα λεγομενα του μιλτου : "Απο όσους τον χρησιμοποιούν αναμένω εντυπώσεις παρατηρήσεις!!!" .Αλλα παντα σε χαλαρη φαση. Τον τελικο λογο τον εχει ο "παροχος". Δεν πιεζουμε και κανεναν. Εξαλλου μιλησα για βελτιωση ποιητατας και οχι ποσοτητας...
> 
> Επι του πρακτεου. Με τα .doc λύθηκε το θέμα ,αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για τα υπολοιπα..
> 
> Ευχαριστω οπως και να χει.


λέητενσι ... Χρόνια Πολλά !!

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!!!
Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρούμε μην μου στεναχωριέστε..  ::   ::  

Οσο για το dansguardinan θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω  ::

----------


## slapper

υπάρχουν κάτι μικροπροβλήματα στο Ubuntu repository ελπίζω να λυθούν σύντομα..  ::   ::  
αν δείτε κάτι περίεργο μου λέτε!!

----------


## slapper

εδιτ : λόγο χριστουγεννιάτικης macaciass το rep είναι κάτω, υπομονή όσοι κάνετε update μερικές μέρες!!!!  ::   ::  
οπότε αφηστε τα update... φάτε κάνα κουραμπιέ παραπάνω πείτε κάνα ξύδι και ελπίζω πριν το καινούργιο έτος να είναι up!!

----------


## slapper

το repository είναι πάλι up !!!
το dapper έφυγε γιατί δεν νομίζω να το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς..
αν κάποιος το έχει ακόμα και χρησιμοποιεί να μου το πει !!  ::   ::  

εκ της διευθύνσεως!!

----------


## slapper

δημιουργήθηκε linuxmint repository περισσότερα εδώ ή εδώ
το mint χρησιμοποιεί τα παρακάτω rep:

http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn
http://canonical.slapper.awmn
http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn
http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn

ακόμα στο ubuntu rep έχουν προστεθεί τα backports και proposed για feisty και gutsy

enjoy!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> δημιουργήθηκε linuxmint repository περισσότερα εδώ ή εδώ
> το mint χρησιμοποιεί τα παρακάτω rep:
> 
> http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn
> http://canonical.slapper.awmn
> http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn
> http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn
> 
> ακόμα στο ubuntu rep έχουν προστεθεί τα backports και proposed για feisty και gutsy
> ...


ποιός πληρώνει την ΔΕΗ ??

----------


## slapper

για μια κα... ζούμε !!!  ::   ::  οπότε την πληρώνουμε κιόλας!!
λέτε με τα πολλά rep να αυξάνεται η κατανάλωση  ::  και σκεφτόμουνα να ξαναφτιάξω το debian rep πάλι ...  ::

----------


## acoul

ότι γυρίζει με πάνω από 5.000 στροφές το λεπτό 24x7 το καταναλώνει το ρεύμα του συνεισφέροντας στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου που αγκαλιάζει καθημερινά όλους μας ανελλιπώς με ιδιαίτερη στοργή, φροντίδα και αφοσίωση όλο και πιο έντονα.

----------


## slapper

συμφωνώ απόλυτα  ::  
το set up του server δεν έχει αλλάξει,δεν μπήκε άλλος δίσκος οπότε η κατανάλωση παραμένει η ίδια.
ούτως η άλλος με το rb η κατανάλωση έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά στον κόμβο  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Μίλτο το χόμπι μας είναι ακριβό, ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν extra server και υπηρεσίες όπως οι δικές σου.

Κράτα γερά φίλε.

Αξιος.
 ::

----------


## acoul

γείτονα, γιατί δεν παίζει ο εφ-τι-πις ?

----------


## slapper

> γείτονα, γιατί δεν παίζει ο εφ-τι-πις ?


είχα κάνει βλακεία στο firewall τώρα το είδα...  ::   ::  
πρέπει να είναι οκ τωρα!!

----------


## slapper

λειτουργεί εδω και μέρες το mirror http://www.linuxmint.awmn !!  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν παίζεσαι γειτονάκι !!

----------


## slapper

> δεν παίζεσαι γειτονάκι !!


προσπαθώ να κάνω και τίποτα τώρα που έχω χρόνο..  ::  
από Φλεβάρη θα είμαστε στα χακί οπότε παίρνουμε δόση awmn τώρα που μπορούμε!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

επίσης παίζει εδώ και κάποιες μέρες  ::   ::  
ftp://ftp1.slapper.awmn

----------


## slapper

μικρή διακοπή για αλλαγή κάρτας στο link με τον acoul πρέπει να τα έχει παίξει!!!

edit: ακόμα δεν έγινε η αλλαγή σαν να δείχνει ότι έφτιαξε οπότε αναμένουμε...

----------


## senius

> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> | WinMTR statistics |
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> | senius.awmn - 0 | 65 | 65 | 0 | 0 | 15 | 0 |
> | gw-senius.djbill.awmn - 0 | 65 | 65 | 0 | 0 | 16 | 0 |
> | gw-djbill.dait.awmn - 2 | 65 | 64 | 0 | 22 | 188 | 0 |
> | 10.46.79.253 - 0 | 64 | 64 | 0 | 21 | 140 | 47 |
> | wrap1.ozonet.awmn - 0 | 64 | 64 | 0 | 24 | 109 | 109 |
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Υμηττός ruleesss!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Απο αύριο ο κόμβος μπαίνει στον αυτόματο καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου πάει να υπηρετήσει την μητέρα πατρίδα...!!!  ::   ::  
Έγινε ένα check προληπτικά και όλα δείχνουν ότι είναι εντάξει..ελπίζω όλα να δουλέψουν ρολόι (router + server) μέχρι την πρώτη άδεια!!

Με τρέλα και κορδέλα λοιπόν  ::   ::  

Εκ της σλαππεροδιευθηνσεως !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JB172

Εύχομαι καλή θητεία και φρόνιμα!  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Καλη Θητεια φιλαρακι! Μην ανυσηχεις ειμαι και εγω εδω για οτι συμβει!Κοιτα να περασεις καλα ωστε να περασει γρήγορα!

----------


## acoul

> Απο αύριο ο κόμβος μπαίνει στον αυτόματο καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου πάει να υπηρετήσει την μητέρα πατρίδα...!!!   
> Έγινε ένα check προληπτικά και όλα δείχνουν ότι είναι εντάξει..ελπίζω όλα να δουλέψουν ρολόι (router + server) μέχρι την πρώτη άδεια!!
> 
> Με τρέλα και κορδέλα λοιπόν   
> 
> Εκ της σλαππεροδιευθηνσεως !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


προσπάθησε να το απολαύσεις γιατί μετά σε περιμένει το σύστημα με άγριες διαθέσεις ... . ::

----------


## slapper

Thanks όλους σας!!!
είναι οι τελευταίες διακοπές οπότε πρέπει να το απολαύσουμε!!
μετά τα κεφάλια μέσα!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Αντε βρε Μίλτο καλή θητεία, να φιλάς γερά τα σύνορα.

Τον κόμβο σου ας τον σε μένα και στον noisyjohn.

----------


## slapper

επί ευκαιρίας της αδείας από τα ελληνικά στρατά αλλάχτηκε η κάρτα στο link με acoul από cm9 -> cm6  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ωραίος !!

----------


## slapper

όλα back to normal!!  ::   ::  
για του λόγου του αληθές :
http://www.slapper.awmn/smokeping/Slapper.Acoul.html

----------


## slapper

o server του κόμβου ειναι down...  ::   ::  
οπότε ολες οι υπηρεσίες πάνε περίπατο.. (proxy,web,ftp..........)

υπομονη μέχρι το πάσχα για την πρώτη άδεια απο τα στρατάααα..!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Λέω και εγώ που πήγε το ubuntu repos...  ::  

Καλή θητεία  ::

----------


## slapper

Ολα back to normal με την βοηθεια του αδελφου και το remote administration απο Αλεχανδρούπολη!!! !!!server up and running !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
εκτος του mrtg ολα πρέπει να ειναι οκ!!!

----------


## senius

Μίλτο, εχει ωραία σουβλάκια με ψωμί, εκεί που είσαι.  ::  

Αντε βρε μεγάλε να περνάς καλά, σε περιμένουμε.
 ::

----------


## badge

Μίλτο αν τυχόν ευκαιρήσεις, περιμένουμε το hardy στο mirror σου.... thanks in advance  ::

----------


## slapper

server up and running !!- αυριο μεθαύριο θα είναι έτοιμο και το hardy !!!
καλή ανάσταση σε όλους και καλα updates!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

μικρό downtime server για φρεσκάρισμα,καθάρισμα κτλ!!
ήδη το hardy τρέχει στο server!!  ::   ::  
εκκρεμεί και ένα update στο router!!  ::

----------


## acoul

> εκκρεμεί και ένα update στο router!!


με προσοχή, το τελευταίο kamikaze rb532 svn έχει κάποια προβληματάκια τα οποία θα λυθούν σύντομα. για μια στιγμή ... το <--> . έφτιαξαν  ::  !!

καμιά φωτογραφία από τα στρατά;

----------


## slapper

> με προσοχή, το τελευταίο kamikaze rb532 svn έχει κάποια προβληματάκια τα οποία θα λυθούν σύντομα. για μια στιγμή ... το <--> . έφτιαξαν  !!


οκ θα το έχω υπόψη μου Αλεχ!!

Όσο για φώτο θα ποστάρω από πάνω γιατί ως τώρα δεν είχα τα απαραίτητα αξεσουάρ!!
Περιμένουμε τα ψάρια τώρα να χαλαρώσουμε..οπότε θα βγάλουμε και καμιά καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία με το G3 ανά χείρας  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

μετά από αρκετό down ο κόμβος είναι πάλι up!!  ::   ::  καταραμένα ελληνικά στρατά..  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

πότε λελέ?

----------


## slapper

> πότε λελέ?


τα λελε 12 Νοεμβρίου!!Αμην και πότε  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

καλός πολίτης  ::

----------


## slapper

> καλός πολίτης


thanks!!!

by the way ο server του κόμβου ει ναι πάλι up!! 
dns ,proxy, www, repository κομπλέ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## klarabel

> καλός πολίτης


Μιά από τα ίδια !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## slapper

server down τον μαμισαμε..  ::   ::  
δεν πειράζει ευκαιρία για στήσιμο από την αρχή ,αλλαγή δίσκων και xen support!!!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

we want reposssssssss  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> we want reposssssssss


xaxa!! ο δίσκος με τα rep δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα... τώρα τον τσεκάρω για παν ενδεχόμενο!!
θα γίνει mount στο καινούργιο setup και θα επιτελέσει το θεάρεστο έργο του!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Κανόνησε αδειούχε Μίλτο, με το απολυτήριο του στρατού σου σε λίγες μέρες, να τρέχουν ολα άψογα.
 ::

----------


## slapper

server back on line!!
proxy, ftp, rep δουλεύουν κανονικά τα υπόλοιπα σιγά σιγά ετοιμάζονται !!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

αναβάθμιση του openwrt στο rb532 από εδώ thanks to acoul!!!
τα ελληνικά στρατά μας καθυστέρησαν σε πολλά καθώς και στο upgrade!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

server down για μαστόρεμα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

back online μαζί με upgrade στην cpu,mem και στο xen !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

τελικά έχει πρόβλημα ο σκληρός..  ::   ::  
οπότε πάμε για backup και αλλαγή σκληρού..

----------


## slapper

αλλαγή σκληρού έγινε!!! back on line!!  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

μπραβο μπραβο  ::

----------


## senius

Βρε Μίλτο, άσε τα παλαβά....

Πότε θα κεράσεις την τούρτα που έταξες όταν απολυθείς από φαντάρος?
Να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, έχεις απολυθεί.

Χρόνια πολλά και με υγεία, φιλαράκο.
 ::

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια πολλά καλα χριστούγενα σε όλους εύχομαι!!!

Κώστα θα κανονιστεί κάτι πρέπει!!!
κανένα σαβούργιασμα (βλέπε καραβίτη και τα συναφή αθλήματα!!!!!  ::   ::  )

----------


## slapper

router down για να αλλαχθεί η καρτούλα του ap !!!  ::

----------


## slapper

router up μαζί με το access point !!!  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> router down για να αλλαχθεί η καρτούλα του ap !!!


Χάλασε?

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> router down για να αλλαχθεί η καρτούλα του ap !!! 
> 
> 
> Χάλασε?


η παλιά καρτουλα (prism) τα είχε κλάσει μέντες εδώ και καιρό..ούτε σκαναρε ούτε τίποτα...
προς το παρόν μπήκε μια παλιά cm9 στην θέση της και βλέπουμε...  ::

----------


## slapper

κόμβος down για συμμάζεμα και προσθήκη hard disk στον server for repos!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

ο κόμβος είναι κανονικά up και πάλι!! στο repository του ubuntu υπάρχει το Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
εδώ και καιρό!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

το απόγευμα ο κόμβος θα είναι down μέχρι να ξαναμπεί σε λειτουργία 
το ups..με φρέσκες μπαταρίες πλέον!!!  ::   ::  

εκ της διευθύνσεως

----------


## slapper

μπήκε το ups πάλι σε λειτουργία και συμμαζεύτηκαν τα καλώδια στο δωμάτιο..
έτσι να είμαστε λίγο νοικοκύρηδες να ξέρουμε που πάει τι  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

το Link με Acoul είναι down...πιθανόν να φταίει η καρτούλα γιατί κάνει πολλά περίεργα...
αύριο θα γίνει αλλαγή και κεντράρισμα ξανά!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

να το γυρίσουμε και οριζόντια !!

----------


## slapper

το λινκ με acoul επανήλθε!!!
ο δίσκος με τα repository όμως χαροπαλεύει οπότε προς το παρόν όλα τα mirror του κόμβου είναι down...

----------


## slapper

repositores back on-line !!!

http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn
http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn
http://canonical.slapper.awmn
http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn
http://debian.slapper.awmn
http://gentoo.slapper.awmn

----------


## acoul

openwrt latest για rb532 --> αυτό έχει δοκιμασθεί και παίζει καλά. κράτα ένα backup του παλιού όμως καλού κακού. packages εδώ

----------


## slapper

Τέλεια!!  ::   ::  αύριο το απόγευμα θα το δοκιμάσω!!!!

default ip ??dhcp??

----------


## acoul

192.168.1.1

----------


## slapper

```
[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux router 2.6.30 #2 Fri Jun 12 12:51:39 EEST 2009 mips unknown
```



```
[email protected]:~# lspci
00:00.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. Device 0000
00:02.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
00:03.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

  ::   ::  
update bootloader --->> 2.18
flash --->> nand !!!

το αφήνω το βράδυ ανοιχτό και το πρωί πάει ταράτσα

credits to Acoul !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

up and running!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σε ping flooding 40ρίζει + ... long live fast frames/burtsing !! άντε να γυρίσουμε το noisyjohn σε open τώρα  ::  !!

----------


## slapper

> σε ping flooding 40ρίζει + ... long live fast frames/burtsing !! άντε να γυρίσουμε το noisyjohn σε open τώρα  !!


Ι love openwrt!!  ::   :: 
με παίδεψε λίγο μέχρι να το περάσω στην nand αλλά το bootime είναι το μισό!! τώρα πήραμε το κολάιιιιιι !!!
να δούμε από stability γιατί τελευταία βάραγε κάτι restart κάθε 2-3 μέρες και δεν βρήκα τι έφταιγε..για να δούμε τώρα

ο noisy θέλει λίγο ψήσιμο αλλά που θα πάει..
έρχεται καλοκαιράκι οπότε τώρα που θα χαλαρώσουμε θα γίνει η μετάβαση!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έτσι έτσι

----------


## slapper

after long time...  ::  

θα γίνει αποκαθήλωση του rb532A (λίγα τα ψωμιά του) και θα μπεί στην θέση του rb433AH με openwrt build by acoul το Image εδώ

με παίδεψε λίγο γιατι έπρεπε να γίνει netboot με πιο παλίο image και μετα να περαστεί το τελευταίο...
περισσότερα ελπίζω σε λίγο!! ο κόμβος down για καμιά ωρίτσα !!!

stay tune!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

rb433AH up!!!



```
[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux router 2.6.31.5 #1 Sun Oct 25 15:39:23 EET 2009 mips GNU/Linux
```



```
[email protected]:~# iwconfig ath0
ath0    IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-3298-6886"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:22:80
          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=2 dBm
          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=28/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath1    IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-957-6886"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:8A:A0
          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=3 dBm
          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=38/70  Signal level=-58 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
system type             : Atheros AR7161 rev 2
machine                 : MikroTik RouterBOARD 433/AH
processor               : 0
cpu model               : MIPS 24Kc V7.4
BogoMIPS                : 452.19
wait instruction        : yes
microsecond timers      : yes
tlb_entries             : 16
extra interrupt vector  : yes
hardware watchpoint     : yes, count: 4, address/irw mask: [0x0ffc, 0x0ffc, 0x0ffb, 0x0ffb]
ASEs implemented        : mips16
shadow register sets    : 1
core                    : 0
VCED exceptions         : not available
VCEI exceptions         : not available
```



```
[email protected]:~# free
              total         used         free       shared      buffers
  Mem:       127152        15164       111988            0            0
 Swap:            0            0            0
Total:       127152        15164       111988
```

----------

